# Bill Clinton's Sex Island burned down now he's trollin Street corners.....



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

*Poor Bill Clinton.....had he married a normal woman he would *
*most likely have gone down in History as a Famous President....*
*But he married a Witch who just ruined his life.....cut off his sex...*
*Hid his balls ( Maybe Spola stole them....) introduced him to a life of crime and deviant shit....*
*Now that the Pedo Island burned down he's resorted to harassing young women on city sidewalks....*

*Poor Poor Bill Clinton.....watch out ladies for that loose zipper !*


----------

